# Patio pavers strong enough for a car?



## Clemsig07 (Apr 13, 2011)

I just bought a house and it is on a busier road. the backyard is fairly small and currently it is mostly covered in sparse zones of gravel as they used the whole area for parking. The driveway goes straight back to a detached garage. 

What I want to do is put in a 15x20 patio with pavers behind the house that will serve dual purpose as an outdoor space as well as a turn around zone so that I don't have to back out on to the road. There are currently the cheap 12x12 in grey cement paver covering about 25sqft that I would like to repurpose along with new pavers of the same style. To account for the color variation, I'd do some sort of pattern to make it look intentional. 

My question is, assuming the base is strong enough, will the pavers stand up? How much additional base will I need? Will crushed run + sand suffice? Am I stupid for even considering this?

Anyone else have any other solutions to this problem? I'm trying to gain as much grass area as possible. I've looked into the waffle/lace pavers that have grass growing inbetween, but they come at a much higher cost. 

I also plan on pouring a two strip driveway back to the garage. What kind of transition should I have between the strips and the patio? Should I but the patio right up to the strip? What about between the strips to allow for an easy turnaround?

Thanks for any input.


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

The 12x12 "pavers" may just be concrete stepping stone v(1 5/8" to 2" thick) that are not up to car loads.

The 12x12's are not suitable for driving on because they are weaker (psi) and a different thickness than a real paver.

The tremendous strength of a paver surface (cars, trucks, 747's, industrial loaders, etc.) are due to the controlled base used. the units are 2 3/8" to at most 4" thick. The pavers are ultr-high strength concrete (8000 psi to 100,000+ psi), so that is not problem. The key is the base materials, installation and the 1" sand setting bed and the vibration of the paver surface to create strength and an interlock for the system to work.

Putting in individual narow strips is not applicable for a good interlocking paver installation.

The grid pavers are good for a "green" effect, but if a significant load is involved a very good base is required.

Dick


----------



## Clemsig07 (Apr 13, 2011)

Here is a crude diagram of what I want to do. The question regarding the narrow strip of driveway wasn't that I wanted it to boarder the patio, but I wanted to know what to do to allow a car to pass from the strip driveway to the patio/turnaround. The terrible shaded in area is the planned patio.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

It would help if you detailed the space between the house and the patio.
Any reason you can't just back the car out?
Ron


----------



## Clemsig07 (Apr 13, 2011)

Ron6519 said:


> It would help if you detailed the space between the house and the patio.
> Any reason you can't just back the car out?
> Ron


Back door in the middle of the patio in the plan and is 1 step above ground level. The backyard is flat. The dimensions of the patio are preliminary can change dependent on what works best. 

The house is on a busy road and the road curves past the house making it dangerous to back out on.


----------

